# Tybee Fishing Report 8-15-18



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

We are staying near back river bridge. Slow until afternoon incoming tide change. Some nice black bass (to small), croaker, spot and whiting. Fun for the kids!


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Pretty cool you're fishing in the future


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

While you're in the future, do you think you could pick up some spare parts for my flux capacitor? I need a new polychromatic hyperfilter for the trash-to-fuel converter and a copy of "21st Century Sports Scores". I can write you a check as long as you promise to cash it in the future.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

88 miles per hour Marty!


----------

